# Stack Java



## I need heelp (14. Dez 2016)

Hallo leute ,
ich brauche dringend hilfe bitte bitte helft mir 


Implementieren Sie einen dynamischen Stack mit Hilfe von Arrays. Der Stack soll Elemente des
Datentyps „char“ ablegen können. Implementieren Sie hierzu eine Funktionen
Push
die einen
Buchstaben des Typs char auf den Stack (Stapel) legt und eine Funktion
Pop
, die einen
Buchstaben vom Stack entfernt.
Tipp:
Ein Stack-Pointer zeigt immer auf die aktuell zu schreibende Position des Stack-
Speichers. Dieser Stack-Pointer muss von allen Stack-Funktionen aus zugreifbar sein.
Push
legt ein Objekt auf den Stack
Pop
entfernt das oberste Objekt und gibt es
zurück
A
U F G AB E
2
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, welches einen beliebigen Ausdruck von der Konsole einliest und
auf die semantische Korrektheit der Klammern überprüft. Nutzen sie dazu den Stack den sie in
Aufgabe 1 implementiert haben.
Beispiele für richtig gesetzte Klammern:
•
()[]()
•
{while(true){print(arg[5]);}}
•
[(n+1)*5]+(7-1)
– Seite
1
von
2
–
GDI
Studiengang:
Informatik
Beispiele für falsch gesetzte Klammern:
•
(a[b(c]d)e)
•
(5


----------



## Robat (14. Dez 2016)

Und was ist jetzt deine Frage? Hast du schon einen Ansatz?
Was hast du bis jetzt versucht?
Lies dir mal hier durch wie man Fragen richtig stellt.

Solltest du nur jemand suchen der dir diese Aufgabe macht, dann verweise ich auf Private Stellenangebote von Usern. Dort solltest du allerdings ein bisschen Geld springen lassen


----------



## VfL_Freak (14. Dez 2016)

Moin,

und ein halbswegs leserliches Beschreiben hilft auch ungemein!
So habe ich bei der fünften Zeile aufgehört zu lesen ... davon bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Xyz1 (14. Dez 2016)

I need heelp hat gesagt.:


> GDI
> Studiengang:
> Informatik


Arrr, jetzt weiß ich, wo Aufgaben dieser Art herkommen 
Und ein Teil der Antwort steht hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/ob-die-klammer-richtig-ist.175717/#post-1110528

Du kannst mich auch gerne persönlich anschreiben....


----------

